# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Gestión  Tacna generará 30 mil puestos de trabajo con instalación de 4,500 hectáreas de riego tecnificado

## Bruno Cillóniz

*Tacna, jun. 06 (ANDINA).-* El gobierno regional de Tacna instalará cuatro mil 500 hectáreas de tierras con riego tecnificado (riego por goteo), de las cuales mil 500 están ubicadas en el valle de Sama y tres mil en la futura irrigación de La Yarada Alta, que permitirán generar unos 30 mil puestos de trabajo.  
Así lo confirmó hoy el presidente regional de Tacna, Hugo Ordóñez Salazar, tras recibir de parte del Programa Subsectorial de Irrigaciones del Ministerio de Agricultura (PSI  Minag) los estudios que le fueran encargados por el Proyecto Especial Tacna (PET). 
El primer estudio denominado Mejoramiento y ampliación de provisión de agua para el desarrollo agrícola en el Valle de Tacna Vilavilani II  Fase I (La Yarada Alta). En tanto, el segundo se denomina Mejoramiento del sistema de distribución de los sectores de riego Tomasiri  Las Yaras (valle de Sama). 
El acto se cumplió durante la realización de una sesión de directorio del PET, a la cual asistió el director ejecutivo nacional del PSI, Jorge Zúñiga Morgan, y el jefe de la Oficina Zonal Sur del PSI, Huber Valdivia Pinto. 
Destacó que poner riego por goteo en 4 mil 500 hectáreas constituye un reto tecnológico que ha asumido el gobierno regional y está poniendo los recursos económicos necesarios para que las obras no sufran retraso. 
Hemos recibido con satisfacción la entrega de estos estudios que con tanta calidad los han hecho los especialistas del PSI y a partir de este momento vamos a trabajar juntos para pasar de la etapa de estudios a la etapa de inversión, con lo cual estaremos en condición de iniciar las obras en ambos sectores en el último trimestre del presente año, explicó Ordóñez. 
Añadió que en un máximo de 20 días la OPI del gobierno regional deberá evaluar los estudios presentados por el PSI para luego pasar a la etapa de inversión. 
Ordóñez Salazar dijo que con las 4 mil 500 hectáreas en riego por goteo se van a generar alrededor de 30 mil nuevos puestos de trabajo, y se tendrá una producción anual del orden de los 200 millones de soles en cultivos de agroexportación. 
"Abriremos nuevos mercados para nuestros productos en países como Brasil, Estados Unidos e incluso de Asia, donde hay una gran demanda de vid y olivo principalmente", apuntó.Temas similares: VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Artículo: En el 2011 se crearon 218 mil puestos de trabajo adicionales en sector exportador SERVICIO DE VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Instalación de riego tecnificado Minag pondrá en marcha proyectos para la generación de puestos de trabajo

----------

